# Connect Care



## Hans (3 Oct 2014)

I am so confused - nothing to do with my age! I received my renewal quote from Laya health Insurance today for their Connect Care Plan which I paid 1037.50 for last year they quoted me 1408.75 this year nearly 400euro extra somewhat shocked so I tried comparing it on HIA website but I am given a choice of about 30 plans ranging in price from 500 euro, how can a plan costing that compare to my plan. As I said I am so confused can anybody tell me of a plan that gives me similar cover but costing me less than what I was quoted from Laya. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## sadie (5 Nov 2014)

I am struggling with this too. I had Connectcare last year, now I'm looking to change but keep all the hospital cover and good day to day with little excess. Again having to go through about 50 schemes each with all the providers. 
The HIA tool throws up 65 comparisons, so it's little or no help. AGAIN I ask why can't HIA produce a downloadable Excel spreadsheet where everything can be compared side by side and you could delete the ones that definitely don't suit. It's not competition it's designed to bamboozle the consumer. 
*ANYWAY: I am looking at:* If I can save a bit on the kids somewhere that would mean I could up the adult price by a 100 euros or so.
VHI PM 11 11 - 1181 per adult
Laya Simply Health Connect - 1198
VHI PM 36 13 - 1122 per adult
Aviva Health Plan 16.1 - 1136 per adult
I also marked Laya Health Sense Complete - 1026 per adult (but think the per night excess might be high I forget now)


----------



## TTI (29 Nov 2014)

I am the same position with Connect Care... I ended up choosing Connect Care 100 as I can't see anything that is even similar at that price, particularly with the Day-Day Expenses.


----------



## suzie (29 Nov 2014)

Fyi

Might not suit but connect choice is being reduced to 1100 come the new year 

S


----------



## MB05 (30 Nov 2014)

I am just starting my search as I too am on Connect Care and will not be paying that for it next year. 

For what it's worth I was on Simply Health Excess the year before last but switched to connect care because it was virtually identical with a slightly lower excess and was either the same price or slightly less.

It is €1297.35, still not what I want to pay but better than Connect Care. 

The year previous to that I was on VHI PM 19 which is in the same ballpark cover wise but they put an excess of €50 on the day to day expenses so I switched to Laya to keep the €1.

It's 1150.83 this year so I will look at it again, see if they took anything out of it or added any other nasties which they have a habit of doing.

Anyway, I thought I would throw those policies into the mix as I think if we all narrow the search we might stumble upon one that matches the cover we want to the price we are willing to pay.


----------



## horusd (30 Nov 2014)

I needed help to get the  best plan quickly and avoid a mental melt-down, and I USED to work in insurance!  I rang both Cornmarket and LFS told them what I had (Company Care Plus), told them what I needed and got quotes for different options. Cornmarket BTW will only quote if ur renewal is in 30 days, in the end I went with LFS and set-up over the phone. Here's contact details for you, http://lfs.ie/ and please note I've no connection to them, I got  the number here on AAM.  As a by the by LAYA have a "create your own plan " where you can pick and mix from their schemes. Here's the link :https://www.layahealthcare.ie/create/#/createscheme?planID=600&adults=1&children=0&students=0

PS:  Here's the link for Cornmarket as well: http://www.cornmarket.ie/


----------



## sisterjoan (30 Nov 2014)

It seems it's becoming like car and house insurance - if you don't change every year they'll keep on charging more and more for the same thing.


----------



## sadie (30 Nov 2014)

After many days of searching and doing comparisons on hia.ie (and i mean DAYS) I decided to go with a plan with high excess (€600) for us. 
It means I can get 2 adults and 2 kids insured for just over €2k and with some small day-to-day expenses returned with €1 excess. I picked Laya Control 600 Total. 
We can still get the day cases (like endoscope) covered privately in our local hospital with no excess. if we are unlucky enough to need to pay the 600 excess so be it, its a gamble i am prepared to take. 
It means we keep our access to private hospitals. 
if you downgrade your policy, then get a condition that needs hospitalisation or you know you'll need an operation going forward, there could be a waiting period again to upgrade. 
If you keep the access levels high, then you can opt to get a dearer policy next year with lower excess.


----------



## Hans (1 Dec 2014)

As I started this post I should have got back with what I went with, I went with Connect Care 100 after much research as I wanted to keep all the benefits I had with Connect care but will have to pay 100 excess instead of 50 in the Connect care. We saved over 200 euro each not that much saving for getting less but that is the way private health care is going. I don't know where it will end up.


----------



## MB05 (3 Dec 2014)

Laya are reducing the price of Connect Care from €1408.75 to €1260.25 per adult from 31/12/14 according to the HIA website news page.  Still much more expensive than last year but it's better than the current price.

I think they are introducing a new version too, Connect Care 150 but it's not much cheaper.


----------

